# [ebay] Versicherter Versand bezahlt, Ware kommt unversichert



## Eniac (11 April 2005)

Wie ist es rechtlich zu bewerten, wenn ich z.B. 7 EUR für versicherten Versand bezahle, der Verkäufer mir den Artikel aber als Warensendung für 1,65 EUR, also unversichert, zusendet.

Habe ich einen zivilrechtlichen Anspruch auf die zuviel kassierten Versandkosten? Ist das gar strafrechtlich als Betrug oder Untreue zu werten?


Eniac


----------



## Reducal (11 April 2005)

Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich davon ausgehen, dass kein Anspruch auf die zuviel kassierten Versandkosten besteht, wenn die Ware eintrifft. Zu den Versandkosten zählt unter Umständen auch die Verpackung und der Versandaufwand. Wenn der Absender nun den versicherten Versand in Aussicht stellt, dann ist er auch für den ordnungsgemäßen Eingang der Sendung verantwortlich. Kommt die Sendung weg, muss er für Ersatz sorgen - wie er sich dabei versichert, ist mEn seine Sache. MMn etwas anderes ist es, wenn als Versandart z. B. das _versicherte DHL-Paket_  angegeben wurde. Das kostet 7 € und die Versandart ist Bestandteil des Vertrages zw. Käufer und Anbieter, so dass sich daraus eine Verpflichtung ergibt, die Ware auch auf genau diesem Weg zu versenden.


----------



## Plattenputzer (11 April 2005)

Jau. Vielleicht hat der Verkäufer ja bei irgendwem eine Versicherung abgeschlossen.
Denoch halte ich's für wahrscheinlicher, dass der Verkäufer auf die Zuverlässigkeit der Post hofft und die paar Euros einsackt.
Kann dem Käufer aber egal sein; Er hat für die Versicherung bezahlt. Wenn der Verkäufer keine abgeschloßen hat, muß er eben aus seiner Kasse für den Schaden aufkommen, falls mal ne Sendung verschwindet oder beschädigt wird.


----------



## Eniac (11 April 2005)

OK, aber ist das nicht vergleichbar mit dem Versichervertreter mit dem ich eine Police abschliesse, sich das Geld in die eigene Tasche einstreicht und darauf hofft das der Versicherungsfall nie eintetreten möge?

Der kann ja auch nicht später sagen "Sie waren die ganze Zeit nicht versichert, aber macht ja nix, ihnen ist ja auch nichts passiert"

Oder sehe ich das flscha?


Eniac


----------



## Reducal (11 April 2005)

...da geht die Wertigkeit aber etwas auseinander, zumal derjenige, der eine Versicherung abschließt, auch einen Vertrag in Händen hält.
Man könnte natürlich hergehen und ggü. dem Verkäufer behaupten, dass die Ware nicht angekommen ist, um seine Reaktion auszuloten. Bei der Bewertung dann könnte die Abrechnung folgen.


----------



## Plattenputzer (11 April 2005)

Da bin ich überfragt.
Aber eine Betrugsanzeige kost ja nix. Falls der wirklich nicht versichert, würde sich das über die Menge vielleicht zu einem Fall von öffentlichem Interesse mausern.
Oder dem Verkäufer mal ne nette, höfliche Mail schicken und ihn fragen, ob er versichert hat. Vielleicht war's ja ein Versehen und der erstattet.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob sich der Aufwand lohnt.........


----------



## BenTigger (11 April 2005)

Aem moment... Verischerungsvertreter ist ein untergebener der Versicherung. Die Versicherung selbst schliesst mit dir die Versicherung ab und ihr bleibt es überlassen, ob sie deinen Fall mit der Münchner-Rück für sich selbst absichert. Im Schadensfall muss die Versicherung dann haften.

Der EBayer ist selbst der Inhaber der "Versicherung" und kein Vertreter von ihm und muss dann im Schadensfall haften. Egal ob er sich woanders rückversichert hat.

Soviel zu deinem Vergleich.

Nun kommt es eben darauf an, WIE er die versicherte Versandart deklarierte. 

Nur versicherter Versand oder beim Sendeunternehmen versichter Versand?


----------



## Plattenputzer (11 April 2005)

Der Versender als Versicherer?
Kann man einfach so Versicherungen anbieten?


----------



## BenTigger (11 April 2005)

Ich versichere dir, das dieses Posting von mir geschrieben wurde.

bin ich jetzt ein Versicherungsunternehmen??

Es kommt auf die deklaration an. Und danach fragte ich ja noch, WIE es deklariert wurde.

Es muss nicht gleich Betrug sein....


----------



## Reducal (11 April 2005)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Es kommt auf die deklaration an.


 Genau so auch meine Bemerkung, zuvor > HIER <  .


----------

